# Borage seed question



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell me when is the best time to plant borage seed? Do I need to wait till after frost danger is over or can you plant now?
I heard it was a good bee plant so I thought I'd try it. 
Thanks for any help>

Patrick


----------



## Garry Forsythe (Dec 4, 2006)

I plant borage around borders for the bees. I wait til after frost to plant outside. This is ok for the honeybees. I also keep mason bees so I start borage in peat pellets inside and place them out to get earlier blooms for the masons. I see lots of bees on the flowers of this herb.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Plant it anytime after the ground has thawed. It reseeds itself, we planted some years ago and haven't had to plant any since- we pull it up where we don't want it growing. In SC you could probably plant it yesterday









It's a great bee plant and blooms all summer and into the fall:

http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/Bees_On_Flowers/target82.html


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you both for the info. Another plus is that it supposed to be deer resistant. I've fed Bambi well over the years.
Thanks Again!

Patrick


----------



## Garry Forsythe (Dec 4, 2006)

Anise Hyssop is another great bee plant that will do well in SC


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

I do have some hyssop that I ordered on this forum from Maybe. It's just starting to come up.

Patrick


----------



## chinitoe (Dec 10, 2006)

How about Clover and fire weed plant? i hear these are great honey plant.
i already orderd a few pounds.
do we have to replant clover after the bloom?


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

You might want to check that the seeds haven't been treated with Imidocloprid (see post on main forum).


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

And maybe check whether you're treating your dog and cat with imidacloprid, too?


----------

